# Which Senior Feed is Best?



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

PeggySue should be able to help you. 

Have you had their teeth checked and are they on a regular worming schedule? 
What are they getting fed currently?

I like Triple Crown.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

they are just on hay. 2-4 flakes 2x a day


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Free choice grass hay and beet pulp.
If you want to mix in a mineral supplement with the beet pulp, then go ahead. Try to stay away from these really high protein starchy manufactured senior feeds and very sugary feeds. You can also feed rice bran (NOT wheat bran!) as it is also a good weight builder. Soy bean hull based products are also excellent weight builders.
Also remember to make any changes in feed gradually so that horse's system doesn't get shocked, and offer free choice water all the time.

Good luck!


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

jaspers wont eat beet pulp. i had him on either dumor or the other tsc senior feed for the winter. i took them off so they wouldnt get hot with the grass too


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

A senior horse, in my experience, is going to need a bit more than just feedings of hay. Like anabel suggested, free choice hay would be a great option to have. A lot of the senior feeds are a bit easier to digest, but do make sure to check the content to make sure it is not all filler and sugar. A complete feed may be a good option. An older horse is going to need more calories and easy to digest fiber. 
Also check for fat content.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Erin_And_Jasper said:


> jaspers wont eat beet pulp. i had him on either dumor or the other tsc senior feed for the winter. i took them off so they wouldnt get hot with the grass too


Then you can try the rice bran, or a soy-bean hull based product.
I also just re-read your first post and I wouldn't feed the oil as well.

If you are very concerned, then talk to an equine nutritionist about what to get your horses on.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

the officer said oil was good. why not feed them oil?


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Erin_And_Jasper said:


> the officer said oil was good. why not feed them oil?


You need to put the oil on something - not just the hay. I have found oil can be a cheap fix but if the horse doesn't eat the oil, it is no help. I prefer Nutrena Senior or Empower with Safe Choice.

Did I miss your answer on the dental work and worming?

How are the coats - shaggy or good?

Cresty necks?

There may be more going on than just the feed.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

If you can't offer free choice hay, try giving them a lunchtime feeding also


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

My TB is a hard keeper. When I had him at the barn, he was on a dry lot for a few hours a day and then stalled for much longer. So I can see why it was difficult to get weight on him.

Then I moved him to a farm and on 25 acres of pasture - he get full range of grass in the summer, and during the winter he is on free feed of round bales.

I feel him Purina Senior. He gets 4 pounds a day. 2 in the A.M and 2 in the P.M and he is doing really, really well on this program. Very well.


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

I like Triple Crown. I've heard good things about ADM and am actually trying that out right now. Try to avoid molasses in the ingredient list and get the lowest NSC possible. Other than that I would feed grass hay atleast 3 times a day if you can't do free choice. Also do flax...I recommend Omega Horseshine...if they aren't getting any pasture they aren't getting any healthy Omega 3s or 6s. They DEFINITELY NEED THOSE!


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

i havent had their teeth done yet. and i wasnt putting oil on the hay just the grain. i bought some kind and i cant remember what it is.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Definitely have their teeth checked. It doesn't matter what you feed them if they can't eat it. 

What about worming?


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

Nutrena Life Design Senior horse feed is what i bought


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

i bought wormer. i was planning on worming them tomorrow. their coats arent shaggy, jasper is mostly sheaded out and delilah is still kinda hairy. we brush them 2-4x a week and they are still sheading


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Have they been wormed lately?

It is extremely important to get their teeth checked and maintained as well as get them on a REGULAR worming schedule. That, combined with quality hay and grain, will help them pick up weight.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

i wormed them about 2 months ago. i do need their teeth done soon. when i can get the money together


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

How underweight are these guys? Like whats their body condition score if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

she said a 3.5. dont judge me please. i didnt realize how bad they were untill she said that. i think they are a 4


----------



## jessetjames (Mar 24, 2009)

we put one of our skinny tbs on SR buckeye feed it works wonders but im afraid of the bill its going to be sooo expensive.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I won't judge you but I will say that you need to get a vet out there to help you get these horses to a healthy weight. Work with your veterinarian to find a nutritional program that works with you and get their teeth done ASAP. A fecal count may be a good idea as well to see how wormy they are if they are wormy. 

It's going to sound harsh, but if you can not afford to take care of them maybe you should think about adopting them to someplace that can...


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

yeah. i cant afford alot. im not rich. my horses are for my mental health, not just the joy of having them. i wish i could do more for them


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

i have thought about selling them or giving them to a rescue. i would go loco with out jasper. hes keeping me healthy mentally


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I undestand. If there is a local adoption agency, maybe you could volunteer your time to spend with Jasper. Many adoption agencies adopt within a rather local radius. 
If you could give up one, maybe affording Jasper would be more affordable. 
I know it is difficult but you have to put the horses needs before yours.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

i mean i can afford them but barily. if i need help my gramparents will send me money, but i try to do it my self


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

SD is right about the adoption agencies - they will often place them in local homes, and there is a chance that you can still visit them.

You need to focus on getting these horses healthy. Sometimes, we all need help. If your grandparents are willing to help you pay for some vet bills, then it might be a good idea to ask, because it sounds as though they need to be evaluated by a vet, and they need to have their teeth floated as well.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

im not going to give one up. i can get them fat in 2 months. the officer said she would be out here in 1 to 2 months.jasper is mine and i dont even own the other one. its my moms pony. i have a feed situation so i dont want people telling me to give my horses up bc i have A.C. out and they said they were skinny, ya'll dont know the situation im in so please dont tell me to give them up. i just want to know good senior feeds

ok lets get back to the best feed for them. it seems like everyone wants to argue on here. i was on GUG and everyone there was not asking questions and just giving their opinions on the best feed. so all i want are opinions on that


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

We're not arguing Erin. 
But fine, don't give them up. 
If you are going to keep them though, I would advise you borrowing some money from your grandparents to get their teeth floated. Otherwise they're not going to be able to EAT the food you get them. 

I much rather you keep your horses than have them taken away. We have given you ideas for feed. Proper health paired with nutrition is the only way you are going to get these horses healthy.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

i jsut want to know what is a good seinior feed. like what other people have had success with


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

We weren't telling you to give one up, we were just giving you options because you said you would get their teeth done "when you had the money." Just trying to help, that's all.

There are lot of great senior feeds, but you need to make sure they can actually eat what you're giving them - if they are due to have their teeth done, they are likely dropping a lot feed or unable to chew the hay. If they are wormy they will not gain weight. If they are ill they will not gain weight. Two months isn't long enough to get a horse into a healthy body condition. It's going to take much longer than that to get these horses healthy.

Best of luck, hope everything works out.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Honestly, I don't have any horses in need of senior feed, but I would talk to a vet after they are evaluated and get them on a nutritional plan.


----------



## NewHeart (Dec 10, 2008)

I think that getting them on a regular worming schedule and having their teeth done will probably make a big difference, like Spastic said, it does not matter what you feed if they are unable to eat it. I also agree that if you are unable to give free choice hay, then perhaps giving them a mid-day meal would be a good idea. 

As far as feed goes, mls recommended Nutrina which is a good choice. We have had excellent results with beep pulp for weight gain in our older horses, and I know people that have used rice bran and had good results from that as well. I agree that working out a feeding plan with your vet may be a good idea as well, that way they can evaluate your horses and find something that works well for them.


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

Triple Crown Senior is hands down the best ... it has pro and prebios in it , oil, and NO grain!! high fat high calorie high nutrition can't be beat

Molasses are in about al pelleted feeds in small amounts it is a binder which is needed to keep dust down and to hold the pellets together...


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

ok never mind. mods you can delete this


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

Easy killer, people are just trying to give you advice out of concern for your horses. None of the advice I have read has been said in a mean spirit and most of it has been very on topic and on point. You have recieved some excellent advice on what you should feed your horse and different ways to take care of up keep. Nobdoy was trying to offend you in anyway and all the advice was meant for the horse's well being. Anyway, good luck with your horses and I hope you can get their weight up.


----------



## NewHeart (Dec 10, 2008)

Erin_And_Jasper said:


> ok never mind. mods you can delete this


I don't think there is a real need to delete this? I think you gained a lot of good advice from a lot of people on here, what you choose to do with it is up to you. Remember you asked for advice, and that is just what you got. I think that everyone was just concerned for the well-being of your horses. Either way, I really do hope you find something that works well for you as well as your horses. Good luck.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

i was asking whaich feed people had success with, not telling me to give my horses up. i can afford them, and i pay for them myself. i have to save up to get their teeth done. im only a teen, with barily a job. so please, lay off a little. i just need suggestions on a good senior feed


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Peggy suggested a great feed. I know Farmpony has given one of her guys TCS and she is very pleased with the results.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Erin_And_Jasper said:


> i just need suggestions on a good senior feed


And you got it.


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

I've had a lot of success with older horses eating a combo of Blue Seal Vintage Senior, Beet Pulp, Cocosoya Oil and free choice hay.


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

did I also mention free choice hay if the horse can eat it adn if not add in some beet pulp soaked


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Erin_And_Jasper said:


> i was asking whaich feed people had success with, not telling me to give my horses up. i can afford them, and i pay for them myself. i have to save up to get their teeth done. im only a teen, with barily a job. so please, lay off a little. i just need suggestions on a good senior feed


You got plenty of suggestions for senior feed. And no one _told _you to do anything - Spastic_Dove and I were both very respectful and kind in our suggestions, and they were only meant as options in case you needed another alternative. 

SD and I are young too - we know how hard it is to care for horses on our own. Neither of us meant to offend. We only want what's best for you and your horses.

Best of luck with everything, hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

im sorry. i got a little upset at people suggesting that i could give them up. i just wanted to know which feed some people liked, and some they had succes with. i apologize for getting upset


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Apology accepted. I'm sorry if I offended you with my comments - they were not meant to be offensive.

I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

"i have thought about selling them or giving them to a rescue. "

"i wish i could do more for them"

This would be one of the reasons I suggested that.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

i understand SD. i wish i could snap my fingers and make them gain weight. thats what i ment. i have thought aboout selling but it would tear my heart out to give him up. thank you leahkathleen i know you ment well. i love my jasppy, i could never give him up.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

By giving you health information, I was trying to help you snap your fingers.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

never mind SD. i think you are aggitated and trying to be rude. but think you for your imput


----------



## GiddyUp4Fun (May 16, 2009)

Last summer my 28 yr old dropped weight and my vet suggested chaffe hay or senior grain, as she didn't have much left for teeth. We tried the chaffe hay 1st but she really didn't care for it, so switched her to the grain. I used Merrit but have also used Nutrena in the past. She was on about 12 pounds a day, fed her 3 times a day, she was real ribby when we started but after about a month of this she started gaining and her ribs weren't showing any longer. I just started my 16 yr old Morgan on it as he has been losing weight and am mixing it with corn oil.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Quite the opposite actually.

-Triple Crown Senior
-Dental Exam
-Regular Worming
-Free Choice Hay
-Possibly beet pulp

All good things to do.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Spastic - is there a website about the Tripple Crown Senior? I'd like to see it...after Nelson choked on his Purina, I am really hesitant to feed a pelleted form feed....


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

i love Purina's Equine Senior. It works great for my 17 year old TB mare. She's been on it for three years and has never had a problem with it. It's making her coat shiny and making her fat and healthy!

And an added bonus- now it has Amplify pellets in it, which makes horses gain weight! I think it would be perfect for your horses and it's pretty affordable.

I didn't like Triple Crown. It made my horse's stall stinky from the stench of it. Maybe it was just my odd horse though :wink:

Good Luck and let us know how they do on whichever feed you choose!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

http://www.triplecrownfeed.com/seniorfeeding.php
That's their main website. 
I have had good luck with Triple Crown in general. I was feeding their light formula. The only problem is no one near me carries it. You should have better luck in your area though. 

Ingredients: Alfalfa Meal, Shredded Beet Pulp, Wheat Middlings, Soybean Hulls, Cane Molasses, Dehulled Soybean Meal, Soybean Oil, Distillers Dried Grains, Salt, Flaxseed, Ground Limestone, Monocalcium Phosphate, Dicalcium Phosphate, Defluorinated Phosphate, Rice Bran, Sodium Bicarbonate, Dried Yeast Fermentation Solubles, Brewers Dried Yeast, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Kelp Meal, Yeast Culture, Hydrated Sodium Calcium Aluminosilicate, Anethole, Fenugreek Seed, Lecithin, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Iron Proteinate, Magnesium Oxide, Magnesium Proteinate, Dried Trichoderma Longibrachiatum Fermentation Extract, Calcium Carbonate, Selenium Yeast, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Bacillus Subtilis Fermentation Extract, Vitamin E Supplement, Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C), Niacin Supplement, Biotin, Vitamin A Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Beta Carotene, Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Choline Chloride, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (Source of Vitamin K Activity), Folic Acid, DL-methionine, Ferrous Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Cobalt Sulfate, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide, Sodium Sesquicarbonate, L-Lysine, Methionine Hydroxy Analog, (Propionic Acid, Sodium Benzoate, Potassium Sorbate (Preservatives)).

Crude Protein (min.) 14.00%
Lysine (min.) 0.70%
Methionine & Cystine (min.) 0.35%
Threonine (min.) 0.40%
Crude Fat (min.) 10.00%
Crude Fiber (max.) 17.00%
Calcium (min.) 0.90%
Calcium (max.) 1.40%
Phosphorus (min.) 0.60%
Magnesium (min.) 0.37%
Iron (min.) 175.00 ppm
Potassium (min.) 1.25%
Selenium (min.) 0.50 ppm
Zinc (min.) 170.00 ppm
Manganese (min.) 100.00 ppm
Copper (min.) 55.00 ppm
Vitamin A (min.) 6,000 IU/lb
Vitamin D (min.) 1,000 IU/lb
Vitamin E (min.) 170 IU/lb
Vitamin C (min.) 45 mg/lb
Biotin (min.) 0.30 mg/lb
Lactobacillus Acidophilus Bacteria (min.) 1.3 million CFU/gm
Saccharomyces Cerevisiae (min.) 2.5 million CFU/gm
Cellulase (min.) 110 CMC–ase units/lb
Protease (min.) 0.40 Northrup Units/lb


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow, thanks for that! Is there any way to see what the feed looks like? Is it a texturized feed?


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

I feed Triple Crown Senior to my 31 yr old mare who is a very hard keeper. She also gets rice bran and alfalpha cubes. I soak it all in warm water and make sure its an oatmeal consistency before I feed it to her. 

It has worked wonders for her. But feed can be pricey so be prepared.

Also, no matter what you feed, if their teeth are not floated it wont help much. Digestion begins in the mouth. If they cannot break down the food properly in the mouth, it will pass through the stomach before they can get all of the necessary nutrients. 

If the horses are skinny enough to be a 3.5 then you have to try to do more for them than you currently have been. Loving a horse and taking care of a horse are two different things.

I wish you and your horses the best of luck.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm honestly not sure exactly what it is. I know it has a softer texture for horses without teeth/can't chew. I tried to find a picture but couldn't...I know there's an old mare on it at the new place and if I remember I will take a picture.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Would that be a good feed for Boo? 

He has great teeth, they were done last fall and will be due this fall. I just cannot figure out why he choked......he has been on Purina Senior for over a year - and this is the first time this has happened.

So I am just so paranoid that it'll happen again - so I want to prevent him from re-choking and I am in fear of giving him his Purina Senior again...


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

It is a textured/extruded feed as super easy to chew and digest... any horse that chokes should have all feed WET ... 

Triple Crown Senior is hands down the best senior I have seen...nutrition is right grain free and just an all around great feed


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you PeggySue! I appreciate your help!

nelson will not eat any of his feed soaked. If it is a mushy form, he refuses to touch it.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

Peggysue said:


> Triple Crown Senior is hands down the best ... it has pro and prebios in it , oil, and NO grain!! high fat high calorie high nutrition can't be beat
> 
> Molasses are in about al pelleted feeds in small amounts it is a binder which is needed to keep dust down and to hold the pellets together...


I have to completely agree with this - as I've had better results with Triple Crown Senior over ANY other brand, with horses from hard keepers to rescues, and everything in between. 

I'd start with the Triple Crown Senior 3x a day (make sure that you talk to someone who can suggest the right amount of feed for the weight and condition of the horses so as to not risk health complications), coupled with free choice hay such as round bales. If round bales aren't an option, then literally a minimum of one BALE PER HORSE per day should be fed until they are in better weight. 

Getting their teeth done should also be high on the priority list because if they can't chew their feed, they will have a hard time putting on weight - from hay OR grain.

Good luck!


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

MIEventer said:


> Thank you PeggySue! I appreciate your help!
> 
> nelson will not eat any of his feed soaked. If it is a mushy form, he refuses to touch it.


Try the Triple Crown senior then - my old TB used to HATE eating anything wet, was a super hard keeper, and was a chronic choker to boot. He did best on the Triple Crown Senior - it put weight on him, and he never ever ever choked on it. I couldn't recommend it more!!!

How is Nelson doing btw?


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

ok i got a coupon for equine senior and they love it! i feed them 1/2 scoop 3x daily and they have gained weight already. delilahs but cheeks are touching now and jaspers are almost there.


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

I;ve always felt the best is whaich ever one works for the results you want and cost the least. The brand can be many differant ones depending on each horse.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Erin_And_Jasper said:


> ok. i have had animal concrol out here twice now on complaints that my horses are too skinny. the officer said they need to go on some grain. Jasper and delilah are older, 17 and 19. what seinior feed is the best? i am going to put corn oil in the feed and noni juice too. help!!!!!!!


First, have your vet out to check their teeth. Older horses often need more frequent dental care. I would also have a fecal run, to check for worms.

I like a home-made senior feed. You don't need anything fancy, and it will keep them in GREAT condition!

First, free choice grass or timothy hay. ALL the hay they can EAT!

If you're doing just one meal a day:


4-6 lbs Alfalfa pellets, wet down until they soften and expand.
1 lb of stabilized rice bran or 1 cup of milled flax (double dose of Omega Horseshine will work nicely too)
SmartVite Senior supplement
 One their up to a good weight, cut the fat supplement in half (rice bran or flax) and reduce the alfalfa pellets by 2 lbs.

If you're doing 2 meals a day:

AM:


3-4 lbs Alfalfa pellets, wet down until they soften and expand.
1/2 lb of stabilized rice bran or 1/2 cup of milled flax (single dose of Omega Horseshine will work nicely too)
SmartVite Senior supplement
PM: 


2-3 lbs Alfalfa pellets, wet down until they soften and expand.
1/2 lb of stabilized rice bran or 1/2 cup of milled flax (single dose of Omega Horseshine will work nicely too)
 Once they're up to a good weight, cut out the PM feeding or reduce both feedings by 1 lb of alfalfa and feed the fat supplement only in the AM.

And that's it! You don't need any fancy supplements or Noni juice, just simple, quality ingredients and plenty of hay. I have put weight on quite quickly using the above diet and it works like a charm! My "hard keeper" keeps his weight on now with just 1.5 lbs of Alfalfa pellets and 1/2 cup of flax. His old owner is amazed... 

Corn oil has shown to increase inflammation in arthritic horses and it can decrease the absorption of nutrients in the horse's hind gut. I would not feed corn oil to a senior horse.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm sorry if you don't get their feet done every 4-8 weeks (avg) worm them at least once a season, get their teeth done regularly then you shouldn't own horses (to me this is very MINIMUM care) If you've been called on twice then obviously you were not caring for your horses properly.

I'm glad that you seeked help but if you really love your horses, I would consider selling one and through all your love and money into one. You can even free lease them to help cover the costs!!!! and claiming that you keep them around for your mental heath is not pleading your case very well it makes you sound like one of those crazy animal hoarder people.

I know I seem really harsh at the moment which normally I am not, but I have one of these people at my barn and I'm sick of this!


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

So exactly who are you to tell the world how often they should do teeth, farrier work, or anything else? Maybe people who think they know better then someones vets and farriers are the ones that shouldn't own horses.

I know I seem harsh but I'm sdick of people decided who should or should not own a horse based on what they do.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

That advice is following the recommendation of vets and farriers.


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

Not all of them. Not every horse is the same some do not need farrier work every 4 to 8 weeks as my farrier says. Not every horse needs its teeth done as my vets say. I have a mare that hasn't had her feet done in 14 years my farrier says he'd just be taking my money. I have horses in their 20's that have never had their teeth done my vets say theres no reason to do them. Not all horses are the same, their not all housed the same, their not all fed the same,.


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

Ant it sure as hell isdn't up to someone on the internet to decide who should own one.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

county said:


> I;ve always felt the best is whaich ever one works for the results you want and cost the least. The brand can be many differant ones depending on each horse.


Exactly. Horses metabolize their feed differently. Some can get fat on air and others can eat until they burst and are still on the lean side.

If you have weight issues with any horse - teeth, worming, WATER (VERY IMPORTANT) and free choice hay are the #1 items to consider. Grain is secondary. It can be straight oats or a commercial feed. Pellets are easier to digest than a whole feed though.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

No one on the internet can decide if she owns a horse or not. You and I both know this. We could yell and complain or whatever, but we can't decide. 

And while I will agree with you that not all horses need the same frequency of feet/dental, wouldn't you agree that one of the problems that causes weight loss, especially in older horses is dental? Regardless of if she actually gets a float or not, it's a good idea to actually have someone LOOK at it and rule it out if her horses are the same as yours.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

MLS/County- (Sorry for the double post) I missed that post. You are completely right. I just mention triple crown because as far as grain goes, that is where I have had/seen the most benefit. 
Obviously quality hay, water, and vet care are more essential than grain. 

Erin- Good for you! Which senior did you end up getting?


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I said farrier 4-8 weeks because that is the average... I said teeth done regularly which means you should have your vet at LEAST check your horse. Its called common knowledge.. or what should be.

When I was pregnant and not riding my horses... they lived outside full time, were on hay and good pasture only. But I had their feet trimmed every 8 weeks (which is kind of long for my guys).. I wormed them every 3 months.. I did shots once a year instead of twice but then never went anywhere near another horse and at that time I had their teeth checked. One of my horses didn't have her teeth done for 3 years because she didn't need it but they were still checked by a highly revered local vet. Where they kept superbly? No. But they were healthy and happy with good feet and a nice coat and I can safely say I've never had the cops called on me.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

SLS dont be a jerk. i have had their teeth checkes and the guy said they were ok till this fall. i get their feet done and worm them most of the time once a month. S_D i ended up getting Equine Senior. the reason the cops were call on me was one city person said the were in poop up to their knees, but they werent. the second i think was bc some one is mad at me and called to get even


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Which brand of Equine Senior?


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

purina equine senior.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Ah. Keep us up to date. Take some before and after photos, those are always neat to look at. 
Good luck.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

thaks Spastic Dove. i haope that every thing works out


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Yes I know that was kind of a jerky thing to say... I don't know you but I can only judge on the info you had given. You said your self that you couldn't afford a lot and sometimes horses cost ALOT (I often think of the mansion I would live in if I didn't have horses).

I have a lady that "Loves" her horses but can't afford them and now the whole barn is is supporting her horse. I had to enact a standard of care clause in my boarding contract because this lady wasn't getting her horses feet trimmed or calling the vet because he poked him self in the eye. Unfortunately I'm the type of person that lays awake at night worried about the horses in my care and this lady is on my last freaking nerve... sorry you received some of that frustration.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

thank you for apologizing. i can afford them, but its hard. my mom said she will pay for shoes and grain and me and my sister have to buy hay and any thing else we want. like fly spray and vet and dental. so im saving up to get teeth done in the fall. my horses are happy and healthy, just skinny


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

yay! good choice on the purina. I think you will see a difference! tell us how it goes in a couple of weeks!


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

thanks! they love it. my mare freaks out when she hears grain hitting the bucket, she love it so much. then they run and buck and play when they are getting it. its so cute! they are super happy they have grain now. and they have grass too which the mare loves! jasper loves it too but not as much as delilah


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Purina feeds are high in sugar and starch. It's like trying to put weight on using candy and ice cream. It works, but you don't always get the good muscle that makes a horse look truly healthy, and you often end up with hyperactive horses. Just keep that in mind and watch their behavior. Also, for full nutrition, you need to feed the amounts suggested on the side of the bag. You'll need to weigh a scoop of the feed to know for sure.

Using Purina's Feed calculator shows that you need to feed 10-13 POUNDS a DAY for a 1,000 lb horse that's not working... Feeding Calculator If you feed too much less than that, your horses won't be getting the proper vitamins and nutrients, which means you'll need to add a vitamin supplement.


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

just add the grain slowly .... be careful you don't throw too much at her at once!!!


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

I have a 27 year old stallion that did alright on Senior Feeds I tryed but has done fantastic since I switched him to Purina Horse Chow 200 and beet pulp. Stays in fantastic weight and settles his mares.


----------



## Norcal (May 19, 2009)

Go with the Nutrena senior feed. We have a 21 yr old QH that we could not get weight on last winter. We went to the Nutrena brand and what a difference! The coat is good, disposition is good and he loves the feed. We started out giving about 6 - 7 pounds a day plus grass hay. Could not be happier with the results. Also - best check the teeth as they probably need to be floated if not done in the last 2 - 3 year Good luck.s.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

do you wanna see pics of them now? jasper has gained alot of weight and so has delilah


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Pics would be great! :]


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

Delilah:


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

jasper:


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

They both are on their way - just keep a regular feeding, worming, and vet schedule. Healthy soon enough. :]


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

these were taken yesterday(?) and jasper is even fatter!


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm just curious, and please don't take offense - is there any reason that you have a stud chain on Jasper?


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

I've always like Purina Mills.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

They look like they need a good deworming. They're not all shed out nicely, which can indicate parasites. I would give them a Pyrantel dewormer now, Ivermectin in 2 weeks, then Quest Plus 4 weeks after that. That should totally clear out their system of parasites, so you can start "fresh". Put them on whatever rotation your vet recommends starting 12 weeks after the Quest Plus.

I would also add a probiotic or digestive aid to their feed, like Source Focus WT. That will make sure they're digesting their food right and absorbing all of the nutrients. It helps put on weight faster, without the risk of colic.


----------



## ItalianCutie9407 (May 22, 2009)

Just give them hay


----------



## ItalianCutie9407 (May 22, 2009)

cute horse btw!


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

jasper gets hot on sweet feed so i use a stud chain. he can focus on any thing and it help him focus on me and what im asking. im going to deworm them in 2 weeks, and i dont know why delilah isnt shedded out. could it be cushings? it isnt curly but she still has winter hair


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

If you live where its cold that may be why their not shed out all the way yet. My yearlings and a three year old aren't 100% shed out yet but its still been in the 30's some mornings this week. Had frost on Tue


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

thats prolly why. we had frost the other night. it get to the 40's at night. do you think that why they have their coats?


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

I think its very possable


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

ItalianCutie9407 said:


> Just give them hay


Italian, I just have to say, your avatar picture is VERY disturbing. I have seen a couple of mini dwarfs in person. They are troubling...


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Erin_And_Jasper said:


> thats prolly why. we had frost the other night. it get to the 40's at night. do you think that why they have their coats?


I agree with county shock, the cool weather is keeping their hair on.

If your boy gets hyper on grain, then don't feed it to them. When a horse gets excited on grain, then they become more active, which revs their metabolism, which makes them burn more energy, which makes them need more feed. It's a viscous cycle... You need to try the diet I gave you. It will keep both horses calm while putting on plenty of weight.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I agree with Luvs2ride - if the grain is making him active, it isn't going to keep weight on him. You might need to try a grain with less sugar, or follow another diet.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm glad everything is working out for you. You have already received a whole bunch of good advice. My 29 year old has been having trouble keeping weight on the last 3 winters. We started him on Purina Equine Senior and he did well for a while but this last winter was especially hard on him. It could have something to do with the 7 weeks of below freezing temperatures..but anyway.. We started him on Triple Crown Senior as well. (They don't stock it anywhere around here so we have to order it through a feed store) We mix the two as the TCS is a bit on the expensive side. That along with all the grass he wants has helped him to gain a lot of weight in just a couple of months. 

March 8









April 10

























May 20

















It's a bit hard to see some of it due to his winter coat. But long story short, it's helped him out a lot. He has a lot more energy now too.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

does he look better?


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

he looks ALOT better, Erin! but he still needs some work! Keep it up and he should be back to normal weight in no time!


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

Is that horse tied to a t-post!?


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

eventerdrew said:


> he looks ALOT better, Erin! but he still needs some work! Keep it up and he should be back to normal weight in no time!




I second that! Keep up up the good work . I'm glad it's working out.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

thanks!


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

new pics!!!


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

My fix for seniors is free choice hay, and 2x a day with ANY good non dust senior feed mixed with barley, sweet feed, and oil. the barley really helps put on weight without making them jittery or hot.


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

you are doing a good job. Jasper is even starting to get a belly! He still needs a lot of weight though as does delilah b ut you are getting there and good on you for taking the advice given to you. I agree that if he gets hot you should try something else. maybe try a Weighlifter Calm type product (we have that in Australia, not sure what the American equvalent is). The ingredient list for weightlifter calm is Lucerne Chaff, Oaten Chaff, Weight Lifter Horse Pellets, Pollard, Sunflower Seeds, Extruded Cereal Meal. there is also a weightlifter senior product*.


*


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

starlinestables said:


> I'm sorry if you don't get their feet done every 4-8 weeks (avg) worm them at least once a season, get their teeth done regularly then you shouldn't own horses (to me this is very MINIMUM care) If you've been called on twice then obviously you were not caring for your horses properly.
> 
> I'm glad that you seeked help but if you really love your horses, I would consider selling one and through all your love and money into one. You can even free lease them to help cover the costs!!!! and claiming that you keep them around for your mental heath is not pleading your case very well it makes you sound like one of those crazy animal hoarder people.
> 
> I know I seem really harsh at the moment which normally I am not, but I have one of these people at my barn and I'm sick of this!


StalineStables, This girl is doing her best to care for her horses and is taking the advice she has been given to help them. She has never said anything about having trouble getting their feet or worming done, just that she needs to save for the teeth. She has had them checked and they don't need to be done yet. 

She said she needs them for her mental health, pets can help out an amazing amount!!! I resent you calling her a crazy animal hoarder. I am mental health support worker and just because someone has lots of animals and a mental health issue, doesn't make them crazy. There are lots of people out there who don't have a mental health issue that have manageries in their backyards! Often it is their pets (which are often better loved and cared for than by many other so called "normal" people) that keep them going and help them get well again. I know with one of my clients when she becomes suicidal the best way to get her to think differently is to talk to her about her pets. 

Just because this girl wants horses for her mental health doesn't mean she is incapable of taking care of them. we all get a bit cash strapped at times, she realised the problem and asked for help. She has skinny horses but they are older and she probably didn't realise they would need a lot more food until it got bad. 

I will get down off my soap box now, I just get sick of the negative attitude some people have towards those with mental health problems (we all have mental health issues from time to time, they just don't always become a problem). They are not crazy, freaks, axe-murderers, schizo, psycho or whatever other horrible term you want to call them.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

thanks for that Boxer! how much weight would ya'll say they need?


----------

